# How do I upload an avatar pic?



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

Not sure how I can upload an avatar pic. Any advise??



Thanks!


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

user cp on the right and "edit avatar"


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

MistahTaki said:


> user cp on the right and "edit avatar"



Thanks a lot. I tried that yesterday but it wouldn't let me change anything. I guess I just had to wait till the admins approved my account. 




I love this forum....


----------

